# Are these people cured??



## Bob122443 (Jul 31, 2015)

So when reading older posts and threads or seems that the large majority of people on these fourums posted their problems many years ago with DP/DR and never came back, despite the years.

Do you think all of these people actually cured and don't want to look back or do you think they never recovered and they just live life regardless? Just a thought.


----------



## thistooshallpass (Jul 27, 2015)

I think that they are cured and just forgot about this website and moved on.


----------



## Omnismorss (Jun 28, 2015)

A part of the cure is not obsess wih the condition so people notice they will never get better if they continue to come here everyday and try to find an answer so they just move on.


----------



## Bob122443 (Jul 31, 2015)

Since I posted that I haven't really been here on the website and I haven't once had a bad DP feeling.


----------

